# Problem with diablo-jdk16



## ikbendeman (Feb 24, 2010)

When I try to run limewire with diablo-jdk16 I get errors:

```
[/usr/ports]# limewire
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/libsplashscreen.so: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/libsplashscreen.so: Undefined symbol "jpeg_resync_to_restart"
        at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1751)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1668)
        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1030)
        at sun.security.action.LoadLibraryAction.run(LoadLibraryAction.java:50)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.awt.SplashScreen.getSplashScreen(SplashScreen.java:91)
        at org.limewire.ui.swing.Main.main(Main.java:32)
```

when I didnt have ports/jdk16 installed, I was getting this error with frostwire too, however, now it's working with JAVA_HOME setenv'd. Is there anything I can do to fix this?


----------

